# Alternative to the two bucket method



## smoothound (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi all 

I've been using the two bucket method for years now, works a treat :thumb:

The problem is, I now have a bit of a spinal condition and it's just not possible for me to lug two buckets of water around the car. (I tried it, and have been in agony for 3 weeks).

So I'm wondering what other options there are. For sure, I don't want to go to the hand wash down the road like Mrs suggests :wall:

So what else is there? What's a good back-friendly way to cleaning the car?

Thanks all!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I use ONR as a rinseless wash, one bucket and a quick pre-spray with ONR. My back is not great these days and rinseless washing really helps.


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

You can get trollies for your buckets depending on the surface of your drive.Save lifting and straining your back.


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

+1 for ONR in a single bucket.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i use a grit gaurd in a single bucket...no problems here 

if the car was hanging in mud i would jet wash as much off as i could first anyway


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not sure if you have read the disabled guide but if not http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=122850


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another vote for ONR :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116032


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

I would have thought most people would have removed most of the dirt from the painwork before starting to wash the car, so the 2 bucket method is not as important.

I fill my large bucket full with water and shampoo, and only work in the top 6" of the bucket, this saves carring 2 buckets around...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

What I've just done, after reading it on here, is to just have a rinse bucket and use my snow foam lance to apply the shampoo a panel at a time. Then wash the panel, rinse my mitt and move to the next panel. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone know where to get the dollies for the buckets? I would say I am mostly abled and struggle with two 20 litre buckets


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Get Bucket Dollies










If not just place the buckets in the centre of the car one side and once finished move them to the other side......


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

There's always using one bucket and a hose, instead of dipping in the rinse bucket you can rinse the mitt with the hose.

Hope you find a method that works for you!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I never use a bucket. I use a degreaser , rinse , snow foam then rinse. Snow foam then mitt then rinse. Repeat again.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I sympathize with your condition, and recently found myself in a similar position when I pulled my back several weeks ago. Rinseless washing was priceless to me in this situation. One bucket, 8-10 liters of water, no hose, no hassle; it's fast, safe, and produces very good results.


DSC07232 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

I would take a look in the eco-washing section to learn more about the products, and how it is done. There are also some decent YouTube videos on the subject. I personally like to start with a pre-rinse using diluted rinseless wash solution in a spray bottle, followed by a single bucket method using 2-3 ultra-plush microfiber towels as my wash media, and finishing out by using a dampened and wrung-out plush microfiber towel to dry the vehicle. Rinseless washing constitutes 60% or more of the washes that I do today, and I really enjoy it. My favorite rinseless products (In order of preference) are Dodo-Juice Low on Eau, Optimum No-Rinse Wash & Wax, and Optimum No-Rinse Wash & Shine V3.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

don't know if that helps a lot, but its another technique...


----------



## smoothound (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Guys!

Thanks so much for all the advice and suggestions. There's a few things to contemplate here and a few products to read up on!

Will let you know how things go!

Thanks again!:thumb:


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> i use a grit gaurd in a single bucket...no problems here
> 
> if the car was hanging in mud i would jet wash as much off as i could first anyway


I've never used 2 buckets. I have a grit gaurd in the soapy bucket which does the job & unless you scrub a microfibre pad EVERY time you dip it into a clean bucket then all the grit won't come out anyway so can't see the point.

By very nature of the microfibre & why folk buy them is to pick up more dirt/dust/grit etc without scratching the car but look closely & it is a sod to remove it from the cloth/pad etc so in reallity it just builds up a layer of crap.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

b3n76 said:


> You can get trollies for your buckets depending on the surface of your drive.Save lifting and straining your back.


That's what I was going to say if your house/driveway will allow it. Fill two buckets and load them on a trolley, no bending down either to rinse the sponge.

Here's my Barton trolley


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

M20fes said:


> That's what I was going to say if your house/driveway will allow it. Fill two buckets and load them on a trolley, no bending down either to rinse the sponge.
> 
> Here's mine


I like that a lot. Any more details? Pics?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> I like that a lot. Any more details? Pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Its a barton trolley. New version here mate. Pretty solid and will take 100kg in weight

http://www.ebuyer.com/379938-barton-2-shelf-std-plastic-trolley-whtt2ss


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Old but still useful video of using ONR


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

My method it this:
Citrus pre was via a pump sprayer dwell for a few minutes and rinse
Snow foam and detailing brush walk round 
Use the snowfoam as shampoo and I have one bucket of clean water with a grit guard
Then rinse and dry


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Get Bucket Dollies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried this as i have a herniated disc in my lower back - anyhoo - i live on a hill and i dont know where my bucket is now.

Cooks.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

even after a jet wash and 2bm, the rinse bucket is still mucky tbf.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Have you tried using a foam lance to put the shampoo on the car. From there I either use one bucket to rinse the wash mitt after each wipe or panel, or keep a spray gun in my hand to rinse the mitt in place of a bucket, just wipe, step away from the car and pull the trigger spraying into the wash mitt while rolling my hand around inside. Both work for me as I hate the back and forth of the buckets and dragging them round with me.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

ONR Simples!


----------

